# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Anxiety Space turns 7!

## Total Eclipse

*Happy Birthday, AnxietySpace!!!

*

Thank you everyone that has posted and been apart of our loving community. We love you all  :Heart:

----------


## Relle

Happy Birthday AS! I love this place, can't believe I joined almost 3 years ago too. Time flies

----------


## Cuchculan

A whole 7 years old. Should have invited all the members to the party.

----------


## CeCe

I love this site  :Clapping:

----------

